# R33 Rebuild comes together



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

I would like to think its somewhat done..but its never ending


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

nice car - what's the spec on your engine?


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Great looking car fella


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

droooooooooooooooooooooooool.

...more engine bay pics please 

- Kevin.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

That's one hell of a good looking R33 you've got there. I've said it before, but I'll say it again - I'm really impressed with the choice of engine colour, really different/striking.:clap:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow excellent pictures there and lovely looking car. . . very clean job.:bowdown1:


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice spec dude!
Who build it and how many horses does it have?
It looks like the spec I’m thinking of!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Man, thats a really nice skyline. The wheels really fit the car.

What bodykit is that? i see the rear bumper is standard, and it has a nismo front splitter but then the top of the front bumper is different.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

MacGTR said:


> Man, thats a really nice skyline. The wheels really fit the car.
> 
> What bodykit is that? i see the rear bumper is standard, and it has a nismo front splitter but then the top of the front bumper is different.


The bumper looks like a 400R, but without the air vents next to the numberplate . . . . aftermarket 400R like could be.
http://www.spoilershop.com.au/images/fbk/nissan_skyline_r33_nismo_400r.jpg


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

ah so a 400R kit, looks good on this, Probably have to powder coat a set of LMGT4's black and get some white nismo letters if you wana get a set of these wheels!


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

luv white skylines with black wheels! looks so aggressive..:bowdown1:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

yep, this is definately one of the best colour combinations with wheels and paint. Plus the carbon rear wing adds more blackness.


----------



## tom (Oct 5, 2006)

Great looking car:bowdown1: I've been thinking alot recently about upgrading to a GTR but was having trouble deciding whether white was the colour for me but i think your pictures have made my mind up:chuckle: 

What side skirts and wheel choice/size/offsets have you got?

Tom


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

They are nismo 400R skirts, well Nismo 400R bodykit. takakaira

LMGT4 wheels in black, there were only 200 made so hard to find, or you could power coat a silver set black and get some stickers, i have seen this done and they look no different to the original set. and i don't know anymore, Ill leave the owner to answer the rest .

I will say you need to buy some clear side indicators.


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

stunning gtr


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Very interesting colour scheme for the engine covers. Looks superb, although in your mind you'd never think it would work!! 

I just love the stance of your car side on. Looks absolutely superb. Sits so fine, and then the black and white combo looks stunning.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words

the car is a 1995 V spec. It has been updated with the 97 Xenons and Nismo 400R kit. I have the rears and I cant fit it on due to my exhuast set up. 

Color is the original white, although its been repainted. 

Car is built by ƒS�[ƒCƒ“ƒO ƒS�|ƒCƒ“ƒO�@GOING “Œ‹ž ƒ`ƒ…�[ƒjƒ“ƒO RB 26�@GTR ƒ{ƒAƒAƒbƒv�@ƒ^�[ƒ{�@ƒXƒJƒCƒ‰ƒCƒ“�@ƒJƒ€�@ƒu�|ƒXƒgƒAƒbƒv. Has Tomei crankshaft, Pistons, Secert Spec cams and reworked head. Running on modififed GT2530s from HKS. 
Tuned by Muchida-san

Car is getting ready for another tunning session and will be a regular feature at local track days(thus the 400R deep spoiler). 
Wheels are LM-GT4s painted in black.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Where did you get the chrome rings that go where the front indicator should be?


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

MacGTR said:


> Where did you get the chrome rings that go where the front indicator should be?


A friend with a machine shop


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

they look really nice! i would think a lot of people would buy em if they could. They are better than an Orange indicator light!


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

MacGTR said:


> They are nismo 400R skirts, well Nismo 400R bodykit. takakaira
> 
> LMGT4 wheels in black, there were only 200 made so hard to find, or you could power coat a silver set black and get some stickers, i have seen this done and they look no different to the original set. and i don't know anymore, Ill leave the owner to answer the rest .
> 
> I will say you need to buy some clear side indicators.



Yep MacGTR is spot on, I've done a similar thing, although I opted for LMGT4's in 10.5's, they were bronze, got them painted black and put the nismo stickers back on them...

By the way, awesome car!!!!! 

Love the ARC diff cooler....


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

gorgeous car.

absolutely fantastic.

and the engine !


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

Love it..... Nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

That is a very nice gtr33.
I'am wanting to paint my wheels black when the weather gets a bit better,white and black looks cool as. Lovingthe engine colour great choice:thumbsup:


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice... sweet ride... well thought out.... another LESS is More car.... love it....!


----------



## clayton bigsby (Jan 2, 2007)

your car make me hate america even more then i already do. because its o expensive to get GTR's here


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice motor there mate, and that engine looks fantastic.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Gorgeous car dude!

Any Hi-Res versions of this one?


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

stunning car love black wheels on a white GTR!
and have you got any Hi-Res versions of these?


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

What a stunning car you have there.
Need more under car pics!
I need a set of those xenons!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

xenons make the car look so much more alive.


----------

